# Schwinn Majestic find...need a little id help....



## izee2 (May 25, 2012)

Hello,

  I just picked up this 'ol Schwinn Majestic and would like to get some help with the age, model and what parts it might be missing.. I am not to familiar with the early Schwinns and know someone out there in Cabeville can help. Serial #B83900  

 Thanks in Advance for your help
  Tom


----------



## ohdeebee (May 25, 2012)

*'39 dx*

With the dropstand ears and paint scheme, it sure looks like a '39 DX to me. I have the same bike in a boys version.


----------



## spitfire (May 25, 2012)

I agree 39 DX. Looks complete to me. Nice shape.


----------



## Dave K (May 25, 2012)

Yep 39

Really like the red wheels.  Good find


----------



## izee2 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. What style, brand of tires did it come with? Was there a tank on this model? Thanks Again Tom


----------



## bricycle (May 26, 2012)

...yea,  but the serial number digits look like the smaller size which would make it a 1937, no? Maybe pull crank and check for date...


----------



## ohdeebee (May 26, 2012)

Here is my '39 for comparison. It has a C serial number but is no doubt a '39


----------

